# Oil Change



## easybucketz (Nov 24, 2006)

Wat is the best brand oil 2 use for my 06 GTO and how offer do u guys think i should change the oil 2500, 3000, 4000 miles or neva :lol:


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Mobile 1, that's what it came with, use it... Change it when ever you feel you need to, I change mine about 5k miles, others on this board will change theirs at 2500-3000. Guess it depends on your driving habits.

Chris


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

There is no "Mobile1"

Try Mobil1


----------



## easybucketz (Nov 24, 2006)

Lol ^


----------



## fwheelerjr (Aug 15, 2006)

Not another oil thread.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=10109&highlight=oil


----------

